# Game 4: Spurs @ Knickerbockers



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

no one made one yet so here we go.

i say spurs win by 10 manu having a good game


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

francis lands on bowens foot does something to his ankle. cant wait to see someone call bruce dirty tommorow morning


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ahaha the fans are booing the knicks!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow. Didn't even know the spurs played today (what? It's still football season!) but Roc remind me on aim. Is it as much as a blow-out as the score suggests?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

timmy just looks awkward at the line


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

whens james white gonna play????


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ez8o5 said:


> whens james white gonna play????


 i dont even know if he is active yet.

but he will get minutes this season when the spurs are up 40 with about a minute to play, because that is all he has earned.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

malik has tims number so far, he sparked the knicks up. spurs 20 point lead lead is nowdown to 3 with 420 left in the 4th


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what an epic implosion


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

tony with the shot and now the spurs r back up to leading by 3 with 308 left to play


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

tony for 3!!!! spurs leading by 9 with 123 left


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

spurs win, great gamethread guys. :whatever: i nominate myself as poster of the day. thanks.
/end thread


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You can do that? Alright, I nominate myself as kinda of the universe. thanks.
/re-end thread

Seriously, good job hi. It's just that after spurs and roc left, it's been pretty boring round here. It's basicly you and me, and pimped out when he feels like it.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You can do that? Alright, I nominate myself as kinda of the universe. thanks.
> /re-end thread
> 
> Seriously, good job hi. It's just that after spurs and roc left, it's been pretty boring round here. It's basicly you and me, and pimped out when he feels like it.


 what is a kinda of the universe?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

LOL ty ez. i must admit, it does suck only having 3-4 ppl post, but it is early in the season and usually this place comes to life during the playoffs or when we play the mavs. anyway, ill work on my game thread making skills, i had no time today


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

as mod, i'll go ahead and name "hi im new" as the poster of the day for 11/6, but there is absolutely no prizes, prestige, or power that comes along with that title.

enjoy.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ty kind sir


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

uh oh, bowen is number 4 on pti, lets see wat they say this time :biggrin:


----------

